# Does anyone know anything about peacock gudgeons?



## AndrewRogue (Aug 3, 2011)

Heya.

I have a little bit of experience with Gudgeons. Take this with a grain of salt, of course.

Gudgeons are relatively timid bottom dwellers. They definitely favor keeping close to the substrate and, if they are able, like to hang around in caves or plants. They are actually quite peaceful and, since they brood in caves, even if they are defensive, should not present any threat. Once the fry spawn, the Gudgeons don't care anymore (mine bred with Norman's Lampeye Killifish in the tank, no issue).

Not sure about breeding numbers. I kept 1 male/2 female and actually seemed to run into some problems with the male spending too much with eggs, leading to his eventual death due to food access and competition.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

What about keeping a couple males rather than a male and female? Or is it better to keep them in breeding pairs? I take it they breed quite readily once settled?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Aug 3, 2011)

They seemed pretty well off in male/female grouping. Females did very well, it was only the male I had an issue with. If I were to try with a Males and Females again, I think I'd go equal numbers this time around. And yeah, they seem to breed pretty prolifically once they settle. 

I want to say I had fry (multiple batches in a row) within about a month of adding them to the tank? Very soft water (0-2), Neutral to slightly acidic (~6.X-ish if I recall right), warm (~78F). Fed them on Frozen Blood Worms and Spectrum (small fish variety). No water changes or other shifts to trigger. They just bred. Make sure you have caves or pipes or something similar.

I will also add that they are very slow eaters and seemed to feed near the bottom of the tank, so you need to watch them with the cories and make sure food reaches them. I think I had some issues with mine (5 Peppered Corydoras) outcompeting them (which may also have been a contributing factor to the loss of the male). You have a bigger tank and fewer Cory, but I do feel its worth mentioning. Might want to keep target feeding in mind, especially when the male is watching eggs.


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I had them for a while. They were my curse. I loved them but had the worst luck. Had one jump, had one go into the filter intake, had one all of a sudden get sick and died and the male died shortly after. So don't take my advice unless you want them to die on you.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't really have any "caves" in my setup but i do have several dense plant groupings and a couple small pieces of driftwood. The tank is heavily planted with plenty of shelter though. I think I am trying to decide between a pair of peacock gudgeons or a pair of german blue rams. I've had a GBR before and they're absolutely stunning the way they light up when the light shines off their blue body. The only think I'm worried about with the rams is getting 2 that don't get along. I initially had 2 of them about a year ago but soon had to take one back because it wouldn't stop chasing the other and picking on it nonstop. I just thought I'd try to get some more info on the gudgeons before I decided.


----------



## scokaw (Feb 21, 2012)

Peacock gudgeons are great. Had a bunch in a 75g community tank with cories, rummy nose rasboras, threadfin rainbows and cherry shrimps. They would pick of some of the shrimp, but there was enough plants and stuff that they weren't able to eat them all. the gudgeon would even spawn, but the fry never survived, to many other mouths in the tank. 

I would pull the fry just before they became free swimming and was able to keep my colony going for a long time.

Never had any luck with german blue rams, but those are nice looking fish also.


----------



## ironmike77 (Jul 24, 2015)

*peacock gudgeons*

They are colorful and peaceful fish that tend to hang near the bottom, like hiding places and are not very active. I just started putting them in my community tanks this year and I like what they add. The subtle colors are best appreciated up close otherwise they are not very noticeable. I have them thriving in two tanks with German Blue Rams, fancy guppies, dwarf corys and male bettas. They seem to love live plants and are always exploring my java moss and sword plants. The personality and appearance of this species is a nice new opportunity for us. I would not try them with barbs or any of the aggressive cichlids.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

How big is a peacock gudeon's mouth - like would ember tetra sized fish be at risk of getting eaten? I'd like to add a pair to my 30g nano-fish tank, but not at the risk of getting the other inhabitants eaten if that's a legitimate concern.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Nope. I keep 3 with my embers and no issue. Mouths too small. My gudgeons have no issue competing for food either. Great fish. I keep 2 female to 1 mals. Great results. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Gudgeons have very small mouths and aren't inclined to take on large food items.
Just so everyone knows, they don't get along well with female bettas. The body language is too similar, they end up arguing.


----------

